# Treating without Medication



## bonz (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm sure this is the right place to post this. Has anyone tried to treat anxiety and depression natually by not involving medication?


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

What kind of therapy did you try? The only therapy I've tried so far that made any difference is cognitive-behavioral therapy. I'm also taking medication, am starting to have trouble with it ...


----------



## PrawnConnery (Jan 15, 2009)

The power of positive thinking man. If you really think about that little mantra, it's true! Also setting goals for yourself and striving to achieve. I over came depression at one time without meds. Pretty much it was all about setting major life goals and doing my best to meet them. Staying positive and not getting down on yourself when you trip and fall face first. Easier said than done though


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

PrawnConnery said:


> The power of positive thinking man. If you really think about that little mantra, it's true! Also setting goals for yourself and striving to achieve. I over came depression at one time without meds. Pretty much it was all about setting major life goals and doing my best to meet them. Staying positive and not getting down on yourself when you trip and fall face first. Easier said than done though


Yup, that's true. Worked for me.

What you have isn't something that can be cured with pills. You have low self-esteem. There is and never will be a pill to program thoughts into your head, which is what you need to work on. It's your thoughts that trigger everything that happens to you.

You say:

I feel something intensely negative. There is something wrong with me or the situation. I will evade. (no goals, no evidence, nothing to look forward to [no motivation])

Someone else might say:

I feel something intensely negative. If I go through this situation I will gain benefits. I will maintain the corse no matter the feeling throughout because I understand the benefits. (has goals, has evidence [experience], has something to look forward to [has motivation])

What benefits will not running away from your fears give you?
-confidence
-motivtion, drive
-understanding
-courage
-opportunity
-closure
-meaning
etc...

Pills can't give you that.


----------



## danstelter (Jan 16, 2009)

bonz said:


> I'm sure this is the right place to post this. Has anyone tried to treat anxiety and depression natually by not involving medication? I've seen a psychiatrist who put me on 5 different meds which had no benefits for me so I decided to see a psychologist and treat my SA/depression without medication. I got nowhere with that, so I'm back to a different psychiatrist to try medication again. From that said, I had an awful experience from taking the medication so that was the end of that and I honestly don't want to try another different drug.
> It got me thinking, that medication may not be the answer for me, but how am I going to get better without meds as I find it hard to cope?
> Has anyone got any positive outcomes from this? Can anxiety/depression drift away if you really set your mind to it? It's all about the chemical imbalance in your brain - is that impossible to balance out with no meds?
> I feel without medication is my only option to get better, just how to go around this is a huge risk to take.


Everyone is different and medication is incredibly complex. For myself, I am taking 10 mg (a low dose) of Lexapro and have done so for about 1 year now. It has been beneficial and I have had no problems whatsoever. However, medication can stop working, so I am working on managing my anxiety as much as possible so I am ready for that. I believe that ideally, we should not take any medication because drug companies are more interested in money and all the effects of any drug are not known. Prior to the medication, I felt that I was managing my anxiety well, but I decided to get on the meds to see if they helped or not, which they did.

In your case, it seems that your experience is very negative with medication. The choice of whether or not to get on medication and stick with it is up to you, but consider this information first: I believe that you can fully recover from anxiety without medication, but that medication sort of speeds up the process. For myself, I have used a multifaceted approach consistent of exercise, healthy dieting (avoiding caffeine/alcohol which produce anxiety), counseling, positive friends, and constantly challenging myself to reduce my anxiety level by exposure to anxiety-provoking situations. This combination of factors has reduced my anxiety to a level where I can do many things that were previously too scary. I have a girlfriend, probably future wife, a satisfying job, and enough friends.

So, yes it can be done without medication, but it takes a lot of patience and hard work!


----------



## yakubu (Nov 4, 2008)

bonz said:


> I'm sure this is the right place to post this. Has anyone tried to treat anxiety and depression natually by not involving medication? I've seen a psychiatrist who put me on 5 different meds which had no benefits for me so I decided to see a psychologist and treat my SA/depression without medication. I got nowhere with that, so I'm back to a different psychiatrist to try medication again. From that said, I had an awful experience from taking the medication so that was the end of that and I honestly don't want to try another different drug.
> It got me thinking, that medication may not be the answer for me, but how am I going to get better without meds as I find it hard to cope?
> Has anyone got any positive outcomes from this? Can anxiety/depression drift away if you really set your mind to it? It's all about the chemical imbalance in your brain - is that impossible to balance out with no meds?
> I feel without medication is my only option to get better, just how to go around this is a huge risk to take.


im overcoming my SA without meds. i dont beleive in it


----------



## bobbawobba (Dec 4, 2008)

im overcoming mine wit no meds too.meds just temporily do it,like alcohol.but everyones different so it might do u good.but one day ur gonna have to do it without meds so...


----------



## laugh it off (Feb 1, 2009)

medication is bad.
it only makes u sick.
what most people dont know.. is u can treat SAD with your own brain...
all u need to do.. is think right now: I want to feel different.
act in accordance
and fake it till u make it
really not that hard


----------

